# Chloe Moretz & Brooklyn Beckham in Love? 1x



## Akrueger100 (4 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Death Row (4 Aug. 2014)

Der Typ weiß grad mal, dass er das Ding zum pinkeln benutzen kann


----------



## Barricade (4 Aug. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Der Typ weiß grad mal, dass er das Ding zum pinkeln benutzen kann



Genau !!! Der soll sich bloß fernhalten.


----------



## chris85 (6 Aug. 2014)

Haha klingt nach einer Story a la Bravo. Also denke da ist nix dran, es wäre sehr ungewöhnlich für eine 17jährige sich nach einem 15 jährigen der aussieht wie 14 j umzuschaun. Und Chloe wirkt auf mich wie jemand die da eher nach Typen 20 + schaut. Also wohl eher eine Story wo aus ner netten Begegnung mit viel Fantasie eine Teeny-Romanze gesponnen wird.


----------



## pyromanikus (7 Aug. 2014)

in dem alter habe ich noch mit lego gespielt


----------



## SIKRA (7 Aug. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Der Typ weiß grad mal, dass er das Ding zum pinkeln benutzen kann



Wie kommt ihr dazu, die junge Dame als Ding zu bezeichnen und dann noch, dass der völlig uninteressante Jungmensch diese dann zum Pinkeln benutzen kann.
Das ist doch nicht schön!


----------



## Death Row (7 Aug. 2014)

SIKRA schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr dazu, die junge Dame als Ding zu bezeichnen und dann noch, dass der völlig uninteressante Jungmensch diese dann zum Pinkeln benutzen kann.
> Das ist doch nicht schön!


----------



## Evelynn (18 Sep. 2014)

Nichts neues von der Geschichte gehört -> dem "Reporter" gehört die Lizenz entzogen...

Lizenzen für Klatschreporter... *träum*


----------

